# Dissociation, Inner Child, Self-Sothing, Integration..



## 999661 (May 10, 2016)

Dissociation, Inner child, Self-Sothing, Integration, Depression, Dark emotions... I just loved how many psychological concepts this video illustrates. Have a nice day everyone, may healing and love come to you all


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I buy toys some times and play with them. When I was little my father always used to promise to buy me toys but he never did. So I buy them now. I really loved miniatures.


----------



## fearandcontrol (May 14, 2017)

that sorta brought me to tears, i feel just like her


----------



## harsadamar (Nov 8, 2021)

There is a child component in the personality of every adult; it does not disappear with growing up, but, on the contrary, it can actively manifest itself in reactions, desires, and behavior. There is such a phenomenon as "regression", when an adult returns to childish behavior, finding himself in a stressful situation. For example, the boss scolded, and someone will take it calmly, and someone it will remind the situation from childhood, how his mother screamed at him. At such moments, a person regresses because he is overwhelmed by surging feelings: he may cry, begin to devalue himself. Thus, he falls into those inner unprocessed experiences that he once had. I have always been deprived of parents' attention, so I took the child with the help of fosterplus.org to show him true parental love.


----------

